# seeiking group in the atlanta area



## mercurial4sight (May 6, 2007)

I'm looking to join a gaming group in the Atlanta area. I mostly play 3.5 D&D, Mutants and Masterminds, and Iron Heroes. I'm mostly looking to play, but am willing to DM intermittently.


----------



## thelis (May 14, 2007)

*Iron Heroes in Atlanta*



			
				mercurial4sight said:
			
		

> I'm looking to join a gaming group in the Atlanta area. I mostly play 3.5 D&D, Mutants and Masterminds, and Iron Heroes. I'm mostly looking to play, but am willing to DM intermittently.




Hey, you are in luck! I am currently working on a campaign for Iron Heroes and probably will start up in late June, maybe July in the Atlanta area. One thing to note is that I am a new DM and if that does not bother you then you are cordially invited to play along.


----------



## mercurial4sight (May 17, 2007)

I don't have a problem with novice DMs at all. Do you have an existing group?


----------



## thelis (May 17, 2007)

So far I have about 2 or 3 players and we play in the Tucker area. However, there should be more players when I start asking around more. Currently, this group is engaged in 2 D&D campaigns and one of them should be finished by July. I will keep in contact to let you know when everything is officially started. 
By the way, what type of campaign interest you? Because honestly, I want to run adventures that are not concentrated on killing things solely for gold coin and equipment. Now don't get me wrong wealth can be important especially with the wealth feats and all in Iron Heroes. But I enjoy players who get into their characters and into the story, but trust me, there will be lots of action too! Also, the campaign will be a low or shall I say a mid- magic one but I have written some house rules to use with the D&D magic system that will reflect this campaign's feel if players want to use that system. I am also allowing the transport of other classes from d20 fantasy games although they must follow the rules.
So, if this is to your liking keep in touch.


----------



## mercurial4sight (May 22, 2007)

I agree. Kick in the door can be fun, but I like campaigns that have character development. I'm basically a simulationist. When I DM, I like to let my players do basically what they want, within reason, and try to judge what would reasonably happen. The best campaigns I've ever played were actually ones with a very loose plot. The DM knew the NPCs well enough that he could start with rough plans and wing it as we went along.  If you only have a couple players, I wouldn't mind joining a game in progress. You could treat it as an opportunity to audition a new player.


----------



## thelis (May 26, 2007)

*I Agree*

Actually, that really is the type of campaign I plan on running it's just going to have to have great battle sessions to make things mor interesting. I love mystery and action myself. The campaign will be in a fairly huge world so the players will be able to do anything they wish.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 26, 2007)

We have an OD&D game that meets semi-regularly just outside the perimeter off Stone Mtn pkwy.  We probably play 1 Sunday a month 12-6.  You're welcome to come check it out.  Email me at [my user name]@hotmail.com.  This is the campaign Diaglo's running, if you're interested.


----------



## Shiv (May 27, 2007)

I've also got a game starting up that needs a couple more players.  It's starting in the PCs' home village and spreading out from there.  A good portion of the campaign will have the group dealing with an icky, dark forest to the west of their village, complete with themes of horror and dread.  But, not all of the game will deal with that.

If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------

